# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Jautājums par IRF540

## Vikings

Jautājums par tranzistora iebūvēto diodi. PDFā norādīts, ka iebūvētās diodes tiešā strāva (attiecīgi pretēja tranzistora darba strāvai) ir aptuveni tāda pati, kā tranzistora max darba strāva (33A). Tad uzreiz rodas jautājums - vai izmantojot četrus tranzistorus H tiltā soļu motora fāzes vadībai man vispār ir nepieciešamas papildus diodes? Teorētiski nē, jo induktīvo izsitienu slāpēs iebūvētās diodes. Kā īsti ir patieībā?

----------


## Mosfet

Mosfetā   ::   iebūvētā diode ir ne sevišķi  ātra 115-170 nS Otrā lieta tā izdala papildus jaudu pārslēdzoties kas būtu jāņem vērā pie kopējas jaudas aprēķiniem. Trešā lieta iebūvētai diodēi nav ne tuvu soft recoveri raksturlīkne - tātad papildus EMI.
Lielā mēra papildus diožu izmantošana nosaka kā tu gribi organizēt pretidukcijas EDS iznīcināšanu-ja jauktā metode tad  var nelietot. Ja parastā tad visu nosaka pretEDS  iznīcināšanas ātrums -kontekstā ar visu tiltu elementiem.

----------


## Vikings

Par jaudu es jau to ņemu vērā. Šoreiz tāda ideja ir izmēru samazināšanas dēļ.
Nevaru atrast sakarīgu info par to, kas īsti ir soft recovery, varbūt pāris vārdos vari izstāstīt par to lai saprotu nozīmi?

Šos tranzistorus gribu izmantot kopā ar A3986 soļu motoru kontrolieri. Viņam ir iebūvēta Synchonous rectification funkcija, kas paralēli diodei, kurai vajag atvērties pretEDS impulsa laikā pieslēdz diodei paralēli esošo mosfetu lai samazinātu sprieguma kritumu uz diodes un attiecīgi arī izdalīto jaudu. Tas it kā ir pluss tam, ka varu izmantot Mosfetu iebūvētās diodes.
Vel cik atceros nav ieteikts izmantot Šotki diodes, tiesa gan, pazeminātais tiešais sprieguma kritums arī palīdzētu samazināt izkliedēto jaudu.

----------

